# VR6 Turbo install problems. Turbo housing hits the throttle body!



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm having trouble with my Turbo housing contacting my throttle body, not allowing me to install both of them. I've got the turbo and manifold on and I don't have enough room to fit my throttle body on the intake manifold. It hits the turbo and clearly doesn't have enough space.
What should I do? Clocking the turbo won't help! Do all turbos fit this tight?
My setup:
97 VR6
Turbonetics T04E .57 trim .58 A/R with V-band discharge
ATP manifold
ATP downpipe (V-band flange welded on)
*on a side note, my oil return line *BARELY* has enough length to get to the oil pan. Is that normal? It's TIGHT between the turbo housing and oil pan. It's ATP's oil line as well. Did I install something wrong?*
Here's a pic to show my clearance:










_Modified by G60Driver at 11:04 PM 10-2-2005_


----------



## DUBBN (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Turbo install problems. Turbo housing hits the throttle body! (G60Driver)*

get a plenium


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Turbo install problems. Turbo housing hits the throttle body! (DUBBN)*

What's a plenium?


----------



## DUBBN (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Turbo install problems. Turbo housing hits the throttle body! (G60Driver)*

log style intake short runner


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Turbo install problems. Turbo housing hits the throttle body! (DUBBN)*

I'm looking to solve my current problem, NOT spend $800 more or whatever that mani costs. Besides, I just had my intake mani polished and I LOVE IT! I don't want to get rid of it. 
Tons of other people fit turbos on with the stock intake manifold. What am I doing wrong?!?!


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Turbo install problems. Turbo housing hits the throttle body! (G60Driver)*

Your turbo probably has a slightly different sized housing, best bet if you don't want to het a new mani is to find a shop to get you a spacer plate for between the mani and turbo. If you can find somewhere to make you one, you may be able to have them make one that is at a slant and get your turbo a little lower as well so the drain line works better.


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Turbo install problems. Turbo housing hits the throttle body! (thetwodubheads)*

Is this an uncommon thing? I thought I bought a standard "off the shelf" turbo. I've never heard of anyone having this problem before. Do I just have bad luck?


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Turbo install problems. Turbo housing hits the throttle body! (G60Driver)*

I don't know much about the VR6 turbo kits, who did you go through, you said ATP for some parts right? Call them up tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6_Glock (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Turbo install problems. Turbo housing hits the throttle body! (G60Driver)*

i had this problem 2, and... we just did new intake manifold, from the stock, it cost for me 200$ but, i`m not in usa...


----------



## DUBBN (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Turbo install problems. Turbo housing hits the throttle body! (VR6_Glock)*

i didnt have that problem with my turbo set up 
pagpart mani (same as atp ) and its also a t04e
c2 sells the mani for like 600


----------



## VRQUICK (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Turbo install problems. Turbo housing hits the throttle body! (G60Driver)*

You need an "on center" exhaust housing with the ATP manifold.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Turbo install problems. Turbo housing hits the throttle body! (VRQUICK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRQUICK* »_You need an "on center" exhaust housing with the ATP manifold. 

bingo...its a huge pain and it took me forever to get one because iwent from vband to 4bolt....eip still has my vband housing if you want to try and have them send it to you. Actually they might thrown it away.
Your choices are pretty much:
1. new turbo manifold
2. new intake manifold
3. spacer
4. on center exhaust side housing of turbo(however i have a feeling this still might hit...you'll want to confirm this before going through all the crap)
good luck and keep tuning


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Turbo install problems. Turbo housing hits the throttle body! (fatfreevw)*

Thanks for all the input! It appears that I'll need an on-center housing because I'm not buying another turbo or intake manifold. I'm guessing i can get one from Turbonetics (where my turbo came from)? I might try to call ATP as well. Maybe i can get one from them?
This really sucks. I thought I was ready to bolt it on and now this happens....








Is there any drawback to making a spacer to put between the turbo and ATP exhaust manifold?


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: VR6 Turbo install problems. Turbo housing hits the throttle body! (G60Driver)*

whats said up top! on-center housing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you might have a firewall turbo clearance problem with a spacer.
goodluck man!


_Modified by 2.8turbo at 12:54 AM 10-4-2005_


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Turbo install problems. Turbo housing hits the throttle body! (2.8turbo)*

I have a on-center housing for sale if you need one.im me that's your problem why everything doesn't fit the tang housing makes everything sit about 2" higher up.
Chris Green


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Turbo install problems. Turbo housing hits the throttle body! (BALLIN-AUDI)*

Sweet! Thanks so much for offering! I'm sending you an IM now!
-T.J.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Turbo install problems. Turbo housing hits the throttle body! (G60Driver)*

my oncenter housing was on Backorder for 4 months FROM turbonetics. PLus i dont know if turbonetics offers vband or not...


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Turbo install problems. Turbo housing hits the throttle body! (fatfreevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfreevw* »_my oncenter housing was on Backorder for 4 months FROM turbonetics. PLus i dont know if turbonetics offers vband or not...

thats the problem they dont make a v-band on center housing.
Chris Green


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Turbo install problems. Turbo housing hits the throttle body! (BALLIN-AUDI)*

you wanna call innovative turbo...or matrix integrated then(they get there turbos from innovative)


----------



## sarge1 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: VR6 Turbo install problems. Turbo housing hits the throttle body! (G60Driver)*

Get pipe a 180 u bend get the flange or make it ,bolt it up the the mani then bolt the TB to the other end the piece would not cost youmorethen 100$ and you could polish that too








just an idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dvs_b21 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Turbo install problems. Turbo housing hits the throttle body! (sarge1)*

If it is close you might be able to get one of those phenolic spacers. Those are intake manifold spacers for where it bolts to the head. The piece is intended to keep the intake manifold thermally insulated from the motor, but it would space the throttle body forward. I am unsure of how thick they are, but I think you might get between 1/4" and 1/2". Along those lines you could have a custom piece made or someone might make a flange for custom intake manfolds and that way you could move the entire intake manifold and throttle body as far forward as you need.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

just got one of those $99 from MMP. good service too (through e-mails)


----------



## 2dub2euro (May 5, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Turbo install problems. Turbo housing hits the throttle body! (DUBBN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBN* »_









Best Short Runner ever created for the VR6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_just got one of those $99 from MMP. good service too (through e-mails)

What is this? The phelonic spacer? What's MMP's website address?


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: (G60Driver)*

http://www.momentummotorparts.com/

for the spacer- http://www.momentummotorparts.com/store/engine.asp
The site explains it. But in simple terms it reduces the transfer of heat from your head to your lower intake manifold.


----------



## Luckyzeee (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

does this spacer really reduce heat temperatures that much


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

how tight is it??? What about a 1/2" aluminum spacer between the throttle body and the intake manifold?? bring in a TB gasket to a good machine shop and have them make you one. shouldnt be more then $50 - $75....


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (JediMindTricks)*

1/2" won't do it. The turbo housing is REALLY in the way. I'm just going to have to get an on-center housing for this to work.


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (G60Driver)*

Anyone else have an on-center housing to sell? Or maybe an EIP turbo manifold. I know it puts the turbo a LOT lower in the bay than the ATP mani.


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (G60Driver)*

you can always flip the turbo and make a snake downpipe! That is the setup Gavster was running...


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (cnbrown)*

u may not want to do this, but u can flip it and have the inlet come from the drivers side thats how i set up all the ones i do 
best of luck


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: (G60Driver)*

IM Sent


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: (benzivr6)*

YGP Bro


































_Modified by benzivr6 at 10:01 AM 10-27-2005_


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Turbo install problems. Turbo housing hits the throttle body! (G60Driver)*


----------

